# أدخل قول كلمة للرب يسوع حبيبك..



## just member (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*






أعلم ان قدماى تتعثر بسبب ضعف طبيعتى
ولكن..
حقا أشتاقت لك نفسى يا سيدى
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*احتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاج الــــــــــــــــــيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*نفسي ارجعالك واكون في حضنك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاجلك​


----------



## yousteka (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مش عايزة اى حاجة غير ان انا محتاجة تسامحنى على اللي فات​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا يسوع على كل حاجة فى حياتى​


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*سيدى ها يداى ممدودتان ضارعتان اليك*
*ترتعشان .. ترتجفان من لهيب شوقى اليك*
*مشعلا بقلبى حريق .. باحثا عنك فى الطريق*
*++++*
*سيدى ما أحلى الوجود فى حضرتك*
*يحلو جلوسى تحت اقدامك برفقتك*
*متلذذا متنعما وفرحا بروعة عذوبتك*
*مرويا مشبعا من عظيم غنى رحمتك*
*منقادا محررا فخورا لاننى جبلتك*
*+++++++*
*لم تعترض حينما مسكت يداك على الصليب وسمرتك*
*ولم تنهرنى عندما دفرت الشوك ووضعته على رأسك*
*وباركتنى عندما غرست مساميرى الحادة بأرجلك*
*ولم تلعنى عندما رويتك خلا مرا قاسيا وقت عطشك *
*وسامحتى بعدما طعنت بمسنون حربتى جنبك*
*+++++++*
*أه يا حبيبى ما احلى الوجود فى حضرتك*
*دعنى سيدى ارتوى من جمال مشاعرك*
*لتنبرى روحى مسبية فى عظيم حنيتك*
*فانى اتبعك سيدى دون غيرك فانا ملكك*
*فارجوك اجذبنى واحتوينى بجملتى فى حبك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا رب انظر ما في قلبي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مقدرش اقولك ياحبيبى يسوع غير ارجووووووووووووووك سامحنى
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 نوفمبر 2009)

عيناي لا تنظران الا الظلام
يداي لا تفعلان الا الشر
غرقت في بحر خطاياي
فمي شرير وصراخي كتمته الخطية
لم أعد أجرؤ أن أمد يدي لأطلب رحمتك
عزائي الوحيد أنني أعرف عظم محبتك
فبقوة محبتك وعظمة رحمتك للبشر صنع يديك
ارحمني يا ابن الله...​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطى

بارب يسوع المسيح اعنى انا الحاطى

يارب يسوع المسيح سامحنى انا الخاطى_​


----------



## vetaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مستهلش محبتك ليا


----------



## twety (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*محتجالك جدا*
*لتكن يداك لمعونتى*


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*

 

الهى وخلصى

أنت تعلم ضعفى ... ألقى بخطاياى فى بحر النسيان

فديتنى بحبك ..... وما أعظم فداؤك لنفسى

شكرا لك يا مخلصى 

 

​*


----------



## zezza (30 نوفمبر 2009)

نفسى احبك زى ما بتحبنى 
سامحنى جرحتك كتيييييير​


----------



## ارووجة (30 نوفمبر 2009)

سامحنــــــــي


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_*بحبك  *_
_*سامحنى  *_
_*ويا ريت*_
_* تريحنى*_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

سأتوب الآن وليس غداً


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ماتزعلش منى
انا يمكن مش برضيك
لكن ادينى انى احبك خالص واعمل كل اللى انت عايزه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*اغسلنى وطهرنى لكى ابدا معاك عام جديد ​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*احبك ولكني قاتل ...وسارق .......وكاذب ........ وناكر 
قتلتك وانت البار وسرقتك وانت المعطي وكذبت على شخصك وانت كنت اصدق العالمين ونكرتك وانت الواهب نفسي الفداء 
لذلك لااستطيع ان قول لك سوى ((اشكرك))*


----------



## mina111 (15 يناير 2010)

يا رب يسوع المسيح سامحني و ارحمني بقى يارب انا تعبان و تعبت خلاص.....صلح حياتي و حياه بابا و ماما انا تعبت


----------



## katia123 (18 يناير 2010)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يناير 2010)

*سامحني يــــــــــــارب​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يناير 2010)

انت كل حياتي....

انت عملت فرق في حياتي

و مليتها عليا بعد ما كانت فاضيه اوي و ضلمه

كلمه واحده مش كفايه عليك لان الكلام البشري عاجز قصادك لاننا اتعلمنا نتكلم لانك خلقت لنا الكلام اساسا 

سهل لي اموري و كمل ما بدأته معي يا الهي الحبيب

بعد ما كنت مخاصمه فكره الالوهيه اصلا

انت كل حياتي

كون كل حياه اختي و امي و نورها بنوركو حسسهم بانك مونسهم زي ما حسستني بانك مونسني و مالي وحدتي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يناير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا مستهلش محبتك ليا



ما استهالش تعبرني


----------



## jojo_angelic (18 يناير 2010)

ياروحــــــــــي وسنــد بيتـــــــــــــي
            مدينــــــــــــه لك بحياتــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2010)

*اشكرك يارب لكل لمساتك الحنونة في حياتي
اشكر وجودك الدايم والخير و البركة اللي ديما بتعطيهاني بدون حساب
*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2010)

*سامحني على اخطائي​*


----------



## رامز ابراهيم (8 فبراير 2010)

ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك يارب أنك خلصتني من الظلاام الي كنت فيـه

وعن جـد ماعرفت معنى الراحه والحب والسلام الا لمن عشت معـك

احبــــــــك ياربي ​*


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 فبراير 2010)

بحبك حبيبى يسوعى يامن قبلت الصلب من اجلى






​


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 فبراير 2010)

just member موضوعك جميل كل واحد بيحاول يخرج شىء من حبه للرب يسوع

الرب يباركك.


----------



## فادى محب (13 فبراير 2010)

بحبك يارب سسوع مع أنى مستهلش حبك لى


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صورة جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا جوجو

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2010)

*اشكرك اختي تاسوني


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## sandora (15 أبريل 2010)

امسك يدى وقودنى حيثما تشاء 
لا تتركنى وحدى فانا ضعيف من غيرك


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر ​


----------



## نغم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لم يكن يوم متعب بقدر ماكان طويل ولكن شكرا لك لانى احسستك بالقرب منى طوال اليوم احتاج اليك وساضل احتاج اليك 
ممجد ومبارك اسمك يارب


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*محتجالك ياربى قوينى*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2010)

خلص نفسى وارحمنى


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لما فعلتة اليوم معي
رغم عدم استحقاقي
كانت استجابة لم اتوقعة انتشلتني من افكاري فعلا
اسف لما تعلمة وشكرا...ايضا لما تعلمة​*


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

احبك كثيرا ياربى يسوع المسيح
رغم ضعفى


----------

